# Gonna build a yak



## Freckles (Sep 19, 2006)

I have decide that its time to build another kayak. This new one will be very different to what is the norm as seen in all the ads. It will be fully strip planked and covered in glass inside and out. It will be 5500mm long. 850mm wide. The cockpit will be 1800 long and open. There will be two hatches forward and one astern. The widest section will be at 60% to 65% of the length from the bow. I will build it with about 50mm rocker at the bow and about 25mm at the stern. It will not be the fastest yak but it will be fabulous for fishing, either in a quiet stream/lake or 10 klms offshore. The open cockpit enables quick and easy access to all the safety and fishing gear. The target weight is around 25 to 28 kg. I have yet to decide on the shape of the bow. I will definitely post lots of photos and info as it takes shape but I'm not sure when I will start the project. Hopefully at the begining of next year in January. When its finished I will take it for a maiden voyage and then it will be up for grabs. Why sell it? I want to make some customised yaks especially for sale. They will stand any test and comparison with anything on the market for style, finish and perfomance within its designed parameters. When I have all the "honey-dos'" completed, I will start the yak building. The very first stage will be to build a scale model at 1:5 scale to check the lines. I cant wait to get started. Will show you guys the scale model as it is developed.
Freckles


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

She's gonna be a whopper Freckles, I'm looking forward to following her construction...any ideas on what brand of tree ya using ?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Freckles said:


> I will definitely post lots of photos and info as it takes shape


The recent building of 2 yaks by hairymick and Flump on the forum, were of great interest so look forward to watching progress Freckles


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good onya mate, looking forward to seeing your yak.

PS Love your signature.... used to have that cat collection on my car!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWePFdpUAACjfgAASYOcAAIWAEIA/79+gMADmlDUwQp7SnpqnqfqGjUM1H6kMYTE0GCMQyMJg01GjUnqPUM1M0mQGT1CEKBUhj11bgd/N45LxH39Pq342849D5Iapx6NbMNlX+q5CQcPDO17UCU1SiVl1lIwcOZRLGiIAkj8ILNwkEGCjoCAYPV7rBXjEuQxv+PP6YpOFRKpjrWt8ZwsgTJm26HAycVK9lWIroc8O4NSdL4YeTyEE5Ssl0kD1RS+ZssHkPgRLiZ0cHme9dix76N2ag2jzu52AkQotbgFSnajLRJBplhzLIcSouKlAUg1xgFhpy0dF/xdyRThQkOPFdpU=


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

If you're talking about cats inside a crab pot, then let me stand up and be counted, I love 'em!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm with you red and have never been a fan of cats. not that I'd ever hurt one but I just don't like 'em. for my 15th birthday my dad bought me a book "101 uses for a dead cat". very funny stuff.

I'm definitely a dog person although my last pooch (14 year old black lab x kelpie) died a few years ago and we haven't replaced her yet (waiting till my youngest child gets a bit older). Dogs become a real member of the family whilst cats, well, they're just shifty little opportunistic buggers IMO. :shock:

if you like cats, well there's nothing WRONG with that! :roll: It's just that I prefer them flat in the middle of a road :? ooh that's nasty isn't it?

Oh, and Freckles, good luck with the project (sorry to hijack the thread!)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah , i really like cats, especially if there well cooked


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I like cats and i'll fight all of you :lol: :wink:

(PS the :wink: is regarding the fighting - i think i'm out numbered on this one and likely to get hurt. Do like cats though.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

I kinda like cats to, but I do have an aversion to fanatical cat lovers. They some creey peeps!


----------



## Freckles (Sep 19, 2006)

My mate and his wife ran a cattery, (for boarding and breeding Siamese cats). His little daughter in grade 1 answered the teachers question, "what sound does a kitty-cat make"? 
The little sweetie replied " They go, meow-meow-meow-BANG"
How wonderful is the inocence of a little child. She never knew that her dad shot the feral toms when they came to the outside pens. Shooting the ferals (and others) was the only way to keep disease free cats in his business venture. His little girl is now 28 years old.
My favorite story comes from my hero Harry Butler. When asked "how do you identify a feral cat?" He replied, "After you shoot it, look for bullet holes. If you find some, it's a feral cat". This was his statement on ABC tv, I just love the man! He's a true blue!
I hate the cats here in Australia but I do love to see cats when in their proper home. Eg, Lions in Africa, Jaguars in South America, Tigers in India and the small cats in Egypt. All these cats are wonderful as they are in their native homeland and should never be hurt or hunted.
Freckles  8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

As a young man I had a great love of pussy but not as much now that I'm older :wink:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day freckles,

looking forward to watching this one come to life mate. bloody good on ya mate.

Re cats. completely useless animals I think. A quote or two might be in order here. 

Cats are intended to teach us that not everything in nature has a function. Unknown

There are three kinds of men: the one that learns by reading, the few that learn by observation, and the rest of 'em that have to pee on the electric fence for themselves. Will Rogers


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I wondered how long it would be until someone went there,

good on ya Richo

Good luck with the build Freckles,


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck with the project Freckles, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dodge said:


> As a young man I had a great love of pussy but not as much now that I'm older :wink:


 arhh richo, i know where your coming from mate, when i was younger , i used to love patting them and making them purr, but , i found as i got older it was more of a growl, so gave up and went fishing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck Freckles, those strip build kayaks alsways look gorgeous. Hoping to see lots of photo's of this one.
Cheers.........Flump


----------

